
Valve Index - cift
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/valve_index/
======
trixie_
After 3 years of the Rift and Vive. Oculus made a dumb move of releasing a
cheaper headset. Valve on the other hand is set to release the real upgrade
everyone has been waiting for. Check out the comments in the Oculus reddit.
People are going crazy, me included. :)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/b747i4/valve_teases...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/b747i4/valve_teases_index_vr_headset_for_may_uploadvr)

------
jonnismash
Valve getting into the AR industry? Neat.

~~~
cjbprime
Not necessarily AR. The cameras on the front are going to be for tracking,
instead of base stations.

